# 8/14 quick report, lots of teef



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Inshore has been on fire, but i've been tryin to make myself get out and do more outside fishin this summer. Had perfect conditions today with light onshore winds and mild temps...felt more like end of september than mid august. Decided to go do the livebait thing and see what we could muster up. 

Bait was easy to come by on the sabiki with tons of small blues and threadfins for the taking. Turns out the sharks were the most hungry creatures around today though, but at least they were fun-sized. Landed several blacktips in the 5' range and lost some 6'+ after some crazy acrobatics. Not too many pics of the sharks, but did manage to get a pic of this one at least..










Also had a big silver fish take my bait on the surface. Had me thinking poon for a moment, but ended up being a 58" cuda. Got a nice little battle with several jumps and head-thrashing though, so i'll take it.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Cool.Good excitement


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

thats money


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Dude, thats nuts. Them cuda's stink dont they?


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

Is that the south end/Mase inlet? Looks like a great day!


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

nice fish!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

dang, you fish the ocean without your PFD on?????!

heh just jokin bro, nice snaggle toof. bet the yak is gona have that nice cuda...uh..."aroma", to it for a while....




Jesse


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> dang, you fish the ocean without your PFD on?????!
> Jesse


What he said..............

Other than that WTFG and nice fish !!


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fish Ryan.
Looks like the ocean was pretty slick up your way yesterday.

Not much need for a PFD when the water is near 80 and you've got a buddy boat is there?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

awesome report once again


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

dam!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Way to go Ryan!!! Stink or no stink, an ocean going king Cuda is a thrill and a great fight!

NICE!! :beer:


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Dude, thats nuts. Them cuda's stink dont they?


oh yeah, they smell terrific.



NC-Norm-WB said:


> Is that the south end/Mase inlet? Looks like a great day!


yep.



Jesse Lockowitz said:


> dang, you fish the ocean without your PFD on?????!


yeah man, i swim/dive in it without one too. haha, knew you'd say somethin.



Too Busy said:


> Nice fish Ryan.
> Looks like the ocean was pretty slick up your way yesterday.
> 
> Not much need for a PFD when the water is near 80 and you've got a buddy boat is there?


it's just as nice again today, wish i could be out there. as for no PFD, i do leave it out on the deck somewhere just in case when in the ocean. just doesnt feel too risky to me on days like that, but that's just me.


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

That is sweet!!! I gotta get off my arse and get a yak....


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

uncdub13 said:


> it's just as nice again today, wish i could be out there. as for no PFD, i do leave it out on the deck somewhere just in case when in the ocean. just doesnt feel too risky to me on days like that, but that's just me.


I understand completely. I did the same off the coast at Nags Head every day last week. Ocean was dead calm a couple of days last week.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Nice fish man!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> dang, you fish the ocean without your PFD on?????!
> 
> heh just jokin bro, nice snaggle toof. bet the yak is gona have that nice cuda...uh..."aroma", to it for a while....
> 
> ...


When you have muscles, you don't need PFD..  for the rest of the FGIK, it's a diff story. 

Nice catches.. how's the cuda smell? EZ-ED still complains about his net that he netted from te pier a few weeks ago


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. congrats.


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

just out of curiosity...In the shark, is that a gaff or your lip gripper?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

your a crazy basturd man... i see shark and i cut at the hook u actually mess with them things. you got some big............... man.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

nice report man!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Sharkbait23602 said:


> just out of curiosity...In the shark, is that a gaff or your lip gripper?


that's a gaff. he tried his best to take it with him too..


----------



## EJ20 (Aug 12, 2008)

that looks fun.


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

*it's your world UNC...i'm just livin' in it.*

Seems like some of us are more equal than others when it comes to catching feesh...:fishing:...goes without mention great pics and post.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

CrawFish said:


> When you have muscles, you don't need PFD..  for the rest of the FGIK, it's a diff story.
> 
> Nice catches.. how's the cuda smell? EZ-ED still complains about his net that he netted from te pier a few weeks ago


im just bustin my mans chops on the pfd.

them cudas stink worse then lizard fish....



Jesse


----------



## TopsailSurf (Aug 8, 2008)

Very nice! You've got me wanting a yak bad now.


----------

